# ABC News, etc. reported that Dr. Fauci recommends goggles and/or eye shields to protect against Covid. Would you mind wearing them while Ubering?



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I just read this, Dr. Fauci, who everyone knows is the top infectious disease expert (and still a close advisor to Trump), advises to wear goggles and/or eye shields to protect against Covid. If recommended by Uber, would you wear them while driving around customers? If passengers were advised or required to wear them, do you think passenger compliance would be easily adopted? I have one of the eye shields, and it is hard to keep on when you turn your head (if you need to check your blind spot, etc.). I wonder how it would feel if Uber gave us guidance that we should always have them on. Here is the abcnews link:

https://abcnews.go.com/US/dr-fauci-wear-goggles-eye-shields-prevent-spread/story?id=72059055


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Are you serious????

Just don’t drive if you need to wear all this apparatus and check temperatures and have partitions and clip the wires to the front door lock so no one can get in the front seat and countless others.

It boils down to this. Either you live in fear or you don’t.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

SleelWheels said:


> Are you serious????
> 
> Just don't drive if you need to wear all this apparatus and check temperatures and have partitions and clip the wires to the front door lock so no one can get in the front seat and countless others.
> 
> It boils down to this. Either you live in fear or you don't.


It is not about living in fear for me. I am just wondering if Dr. Fauci's recommendation is a good one or not. I do like and respect him. I do not currently wear the face shield even though I own a couple of them.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Time to just drive in an NBC gas mask?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Time to just drive in an NBC gas mask?


I ponder how best and safely drive these days. I don't think I am nutzo scared of getting the virus, but I want to do everything I can to be safe. When I read about Dr. Fauci recommending this, I did take his advice seriously. I always doubt I'll get the virus, but I do recall reading about how when the virus was first spreading around New York early this year. I remember some lawyer in NY getting it, and then giving it to his family, and the neighbor who drove him to the hospital got it (presumably from the ride to the hospital with the covid positive lawyer). These days, the only time I recall when I thought maybe eye protection is good is when a pax starts sneezing repeatedly or coughing thru the mask.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Oakley's do just fine, but thanks for asking.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I just read this, Dr. Fauci, who everyone knows is the top infectious disease expert (and still a close advisor to Trump), advises to wear goggles and/or eye shields to protect against Covid. If recommended by Uber, would you wear them while driving around customers? If passengers were advised or required to wear them, do you think passenger compliance would be easily adopted? I have one of the eye shields, and it is hard to keep on when you turn your head (if you need to check your blind spot, etc.). I wonder how it would feel if Uber gave us guidance that we should always have them on. Here is the abcnews link:
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/dr-fauci-wear-goggles-eye-shields-prevent-spread/story?id=72059055


Difficult to wear a face shield or safety goggles with a mask. The eye protection apparatus usually gets fogged up. But I think if you are wearing an N95 mask, the risk of infection by droplets entering the conjunctiva is extremely low. But, i think the mental fear and anxiety caused by this possible infection is worst than the actual risk. If you feel more secure and comfortable to wear eye protection you definitely should, for your own mental well-being. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Full face shield or goggles might be overkill. But plain safety glasses seem like a reasonable precaution. These are anti-fogging and might save your eyes from flying glass if you get into an accident.










https://www.grainger.com/product/46...kwcid=AL!2966!3!281698276002!!!g!472884927297!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Full face shield or goggles might be overkill. But plain safety glasses seem like a reasonable precaution. These are anti-fogging and might save your eyes from flying glass if you get into an accident.
> 
> View attachment 493081
> 
> ...


I think Squash goggles also work too!!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Oakley's or death.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Just give us all biohazard suits (approx $1,100 each)... much more effective and cheaper than paying out FPUC 😂


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I just read this, Dr. Fauci, who everyone knows is the top infectious disease expert (and still a close advisor to Trump), advises to wear goggles and/or eye shields to protect against Covid. If recommended by Uber, would you wear them while driving around customers? If passengers were advised or required to wear them, do you think passenger compliance would be easily adopted? I have one of the eye shields, and it is hard to keep on when you turn your head (if you need to check your blind spot, etc.). I wonder how it would feel if Uber gave us guidance that we should always have them on. Here is the abcnews link:
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/dr-fauci-wear-goggles-eye-shields-prevent-spread/story?id=72059055


I don't even wear a mask, and neither do 7 out of 10 of my passengers. Goggles? LOL.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> I just read this, Dr. Fauci, who everyone knows is the top infectious disease expert (and still a close advisor to Trump), advises to wear goggles and/or eye shields to protect against Covid. If recommended by Uber, would you wear them while driving around customers? If passengers were advised or required to wear them, do you think passenger compliance would be easily adopted? I have one of the eye shields, and it is hard to keep on when you turn your head (if you need to check your blind spot, etc.). I wonder how it would feel if Uber gave us guidance that we should always have them on. Here is the abcnews link:
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/dr-fauci-wear-goggles-eye-shields-prevent-spread/story?id=72059055


Probably have to do some modifications on your vehicle. Just an idea. Problem solved.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I just read this, Dr. Fauci, who everyone knows is the top infectious disease expert (and still a close advisor to Trump), advises to wear goggles and/or eye shields to protect against Covid. If recommended by Uber, would you wear them while driving around customers? If passengers were advised or required to wear them, do you think passenger compliance would be easily adopted? I have one of the eye shields, and it is hard to keep on when you turn your head (if you need to check your blind spot, etc.). I wonder how it would feel if Uber gave us guidance that we should always have them on. Here is the abcnews link:
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/dr-fauci-wear-goggles-eye-shields-prevent-spread/story?id=72059055


Enough!

Enough B.S. !


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

dr facuci and the CDC are pretty clueless on this disease


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ENOUGH !


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I don't trust anything that the government or the media says anymore. It's all bullshit. The truth is nobody knows what is going on and the media, (especially the media) is just stirring the panic pot. Fauci is nothing more then another governmental bureaucrat that tells you what to do. Look, the actual chances of you catching corona are EXTREMELY LOW. Also the chances of you dying from corona are EXTREMELY LOW. The media lies about all this. I'll give you a good example right here of the media's lies. The media is trying to scare you into staying home.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...-believes-he-got-it-through-his-eyes-n1206956
^^^^^ it turned out that hat this dumba$$ reporter for nbc didn't even have corona. They tested him 3 times and it came back negative.

it's all a bunch of bullshit. It's all a bunch of lies. It's all a bunch of clickbait. That's all it is folks. LIES.
Trust me, I flew to Vegas for 15 days last month, I went to the bars, I went to all the casinos, I gambled, I got drunk, partied, I did hookers. I NEVER GOT IT. Trust me, your chances of getting this virus are extremely low.

Fauci has no idea what he is talking about, one week it's "don't worry about wearing masks" then the next week it's "everyone needs to wear a mask"

it's like cmon man.. PICK ONE!!

the truth is nobody knows what to do, the CDC doesn't know what to do, the politicians don't know what to do, everyone is running around like a chicken with its head cut off and is blaming the other guy for this virus. (Especially in an election year) the politicians are trying to do as much damage control as possible in order to get re-elected. So they blame everyone but themselves. That's how it works folks.

But to make a long story short, nah I'm just going to sit at home and collect my unemployment checks....


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SleelWheels said:


> View attachment 492916


I wouldn't settle for less than an HEV MK IV Protective System:


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I was just asking others how they felt. But I don't think I will wear them.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Fauci, the director of the CDC, and the communist Who guy are all FRAUDS. 
.
https://banned.video/watch?id=5f29e9b468370e02f2adde1b
'
And today ABC7 reports that it will be MANDATORY FOR ALL UC Students to get the Vaccine. This is Tyranny plain and simple. And now the young really have something to protest.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Fauci, the director of the CDC, and the communist Who guy are all FRAUDS.
> .
> https://banned.video/watch?id=5f29e9b468370e02f2adde1b
> '
> And today ABC7 reports that it will be MANDATORY FOR ALL UC Students to get the Vaccine. This is Tyranny plain and simple. And now the young really have something to protest.


What I found fascinating to support your opinion I guess is that many people in surveys echo your view. A large percentage do not even plan on getting the vaccine.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

This Fauci guy is switching up his story too many times. First he said you dont need to wear a mask and now this? Make up your mind dude


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And today The Grace Church in Sun Valley stood up to Government tyranny. Dispite the cities Injunction.
One Pastor, of a different church said they have been open since May and not one reported case. I'm just repeating what was said on ABC7.

They are lying to us with False numbers.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

"Within Days I Was Able To Breathe": NYC Democratic Councilman Says Hydroxychloroquine Saved His Life
.
https://www.prisonplanet.com/within...n-says-hydroxychloroquine-saved-his-life.html
.
:roflmao:


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

So many scams out there it’s insane. Take something that you don’t need to make you feel safer, while it destroys you.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> I just read this, Dr. Fauci, who everyone knows is the top infectious disease expert (and still a close advisor to Trump), advises to wear goggles and/or eye shields to protect against Covid. If recommended by Uber, would you wear them while driving around customers? If passengers were advised or required to wear them, do you think passenger compliance would be easily adopted? I have one of the eye shields, and it is hard to keep on when you turn your head (if you need to check your blind spot, etc.). I wonder how it would feel if Uber gave us guidance that we should always have them on. Here is the abcnews link:
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/dr-fauci-wear-goggles-eye-shields-prevent-spread/story?id=72059055


I'd rather do pool pickups from local hospitals with covid patients

Or eat my own vomit &#129326;

Stop listening to Dr Fraudchi


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Just get one of these and drive.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

What's next Dr?

*COVID won't kill you but the lack of oxygen and your stupidity will. *


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You guys are pretty F'in Pathetic.
.
https://banned.video/watch?id=5f31a8bddf77c4044ed49e33
.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

WI has most certainly jumped the shark with mask wearing and I can think of a few ants here at UP that would totally do this...

_"_*Employees need masks even for at-home Zoom calls, Wisconsin agency says."*

https://www.kansascity.com/news/nation-world/national/article244861827.html
Just when you think the virtual signaling mask wearing dolts couldn't be any more stupid than they currently are!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> You guys are pretty F'in Pathetic.
> .
> https://banned.video/watch?id=5f31a8bddf77c4044ed49e33
> .


Interesting that they select what they report on and do not mention trump donating to Gavi or project warp speed. And nothing about Dark Winter exercise of 2001.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And Kamala had a lot shit talk to Biden during the debates. Now look at her.

Jones was / is right , CNN reporting Biden will step down if he wins and hand the Globalist what they want. Ms. Harris who will do there bidding. Rice is a globalist and to independent.

Fauci has been replaced.
.
https://banned.video/watch?id=5f344dc2df77c4044eda678c
.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

'build back better' is a un slogan that biden was told to use.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> You guys are pretty F'in Pathetic.
> .
> https://banned.video/watch?id=5f31a8bddf77c4044ed49e33
> .


Interesting video. I do enjoy those. I think like the Simpsons and South Park "predicted" this. (I don't plan to wear any, but I am always curious what others may or may not do).


----------



## boogeyman (Apr 1, 2017)

My lowly opinion is they're trying to scare everyone so they'll all stay indoors. Reason? It's not about a virus. It's about something happening in the SKIES. What better way to get people off the streets? The attached photo is of the Moon. Moments later, the sky was blacked out by dark dark clouds, obscuring the sky. Remember during April, May, June? Skies were dark MOST of the time. 
Isn't it possible to control the weather now? (HAARP, Chemtrails). Yes it is. Why would they want you to know about what's happening up there? They wouldn't.

If this was truly about a virus, where were all your masks during the Tuberculosis Pandemic of 2018 where 1.5 million died? Obviously, it's not about a virus. 
You need to zoom into the photo of the moon to see what I'm talking about. Spread the news. Something's being hidden from us on a grand scale.

Photo taken: April 8th, 9:16pm.
2nd photo is the PROOF.


----------



## heyupal (Aug 12, 2020)

I already wear rose tinted glasses while driving. Helps me ignore the vehicle expenses.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Global Reset.
.
https://banned.video/watch?id=5f35c5a5df77c4044ede7c7d
.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideShare_Hustler said:


>


The Govt. Told me to use D.D.T. and Mandated Asbestos in schools & Hositals . . .


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)




----------

